

Apple Now A $50+ Billion Company — Major New Product This Week - cwilson
http://www.techcrunch.com/2010/01/25/apple-q1-2010-results/

======
jsm386
_If you annualize our quarterly revenue, it’s surprising that Apple is now a
$50+ billion company._ \- Steve Jobs

And if you follow Apple's guidance, you wouldn't annualize the quarterly
revenue:

Q1 (This Quarter) - The Company posted revenue of $15.68 billion and a net
quarterly profit of $3.38 billion, or $3.67 per diluted share.

Q2 (Next Quarter) Looking ahead to the second fiscal quarter of 2010, we
expect revenue in the range of about $11.0 billion to $11.4 billion and we
expect diluted earnings per share in the range of about $2.06 to $2.18.

~~~
aneesh
Annualizing Q1 revenues is probably a bad idea -- Q1 includes the all-
important holiday season

------
cwilson
While this is not a confirmation we'll be seeing a tablet from Apple on
Wednesday, it is the first thing we've heard from Apple in terms of launching
a new product that I know of.

~~~
jsolson
I think the cat was really out of the official announcement bag when their
invitation for this week's press event said "Come See Our Latest Creation".

edit: Not in terms of it being a tablet, but in terms of Apple having
announced that they were releasing a new product.

------
ynniv
Enter CoreAdvertising:

 _PO: We acquired Quattro to offer our developers a seamless way to make
money._

~~~
tewks
Probably would be called AdKit.

------
mobiliciouz
The Market cap of Apple is $182B, +$50B in Revenue? Many iPhones/Tablets to
sell in 2010! <http://www.google.com/finance?q=NASDAQ:AAPL>

------
gfodor
Prediction: It'll be called the Newton.

------
dnsworks
So the story is: Apple has a lot of money, and is iterating something and
calling it a new product?

~~~
InclinedPlane
Translation: _"No wireless. Less space than a Nomad. Lame."_

Apple may be a one-eyed man in the realm of the blind, but even so that does
sometimes make them king. Apple doesn't do anything that the rest of the
industry can't: they coordinate good usability and aesthetic design with
strong execution and solid brand management, but the rest of the industry
doesn't. And that will continue to give Apple a huge competitive advantage
until the rest of the industry wakes up and "gets it".

(See also: Google, re: combining solid usability design, top tier application
development, and revolutionary data center/IT operations on the web.)

~~~
aaronblohowiak
For people who didnt read Slashdot.org in 2001, this was the tagline given by
CmdrTaco for the iPod.

~~~
InclinedPlane
Yep, for reference:
[http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/10/23/1816257...](http://apple.slashdot.org/article.pl?sid=01/10/23/1816257&tid=107)
(the statement has acquired some degree of notoriety since)

